# Speculation: Convert H3 Fog Light Bulb to HID?



## DJmart (May 8, 2009)

Hello fellas,

I've noticed that I really don't like the way the fog light bulb (in the housing) looks when it is on with the regular head lights.


Has anyone done anything with these bulbs? Either keep the halogen in there, and change the color temperature or even installed HID's in their place?

Also, if this were to be done, has anyone made it so they come on with the parking lights?

Thanks in advance,
-DJ


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

I switched mine out for 3000k. Yellow. 
I think most would agree this color range is better for fog. (The point of these lights in the first place)

Though - recently my switched broke (as yours will some day) and the fogs are on whenever the lights are on... so I just pulled the fog light fuse to get rid of that.


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

pics of that setup?? 

i just ordered hid fogs 3k hoping it looks good. next i have to get new hid oem bulbs. i am thinking about the 5100's from GE on amazon. anyone have them???


----------



## DJmart (May 8, 2009)

bvgoosedd said:


> pics of that setup??
> 
> i just ordered hid fogs 3k hoping it looks good. next i have to get new hid oem bulbs. i am thinking about the 5100's from GE on amazon. anyone have them???


 Would love to see pics of both of these setups.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah my buddy had yellow fogs. Not bad IMO


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

i have yellow fogs from ecs. i like them!! they go nice with the yellow car! i'll take pics tonight.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> yellow fogs
> yellow car


 You would


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

I did it in mine...its not a problem. 

I have 6k highs and 6k fogs with the foglight switch mod. I bought extra stock foglight "covers" for the backside of the foglight. Drilled holes in both to accomodate the HID harness boots...sealed them that way. Never an issue. Look great. 

Yellow is a great color for fogs, but the "TT" fogs are in a horrible position to actually serve as a foglight. I think of them as more of a runner. Aesthetics...yellow would be great. 

Older pic...should find one with the lows on too...get the idea. 









Joe


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

yea, they're not really a fog at all, i just think they look good!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

They work better than the fogs on my truck. Oh wait I don't have fogs on my truck :sly:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I did 3k yellows in mine from ECS, here are some pics from NYC w/ my stock turbo, old ghetto fmic setup (don't laugh!)

Minibabe just did the HID conversion I know and I saw it the other day. She grabbed an ebay kit it looked like. 

I also just posted up directions in a thread on here of how to make your fogs run with parking lights. It's under a euroswitch fogs thread...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I moved my turnsignals to my fog location and blacked out my amber with limo tint and LEd running lights. I really dont NEED fogs, but if i do install them in the future, it will be behind the grill.


----------



## DJmart (May 8, 2009)

RabbitGTDguy said:


> I did it in mine...its not a problem.
> 
> I have 6k highs and 6k fogs with the foglight switch mod. I bought extra stock foglight "covers" for the backside of the foglight. Drilled holes in both to accomodate the HID harness boots...sealed them that way. Never an issue. Look great.
> 
> ...


 I think i am in love! 

How did you set them up to go on with the parking lights?


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

pretty simple mod to the headlight switch itself...there is a DIY here somewhere, I can try to locate. 

Discussions have been had in the past about the fog mod to the headlight switch causing the switch to burn up, etc. Personally, I don't see the problem. The Audi/VW headlight switches have been problems for generations now due to poor wiring and NON relaying of the headlights altogether, which puts alot of current through the switch for standard bulbs... 

beauty of it...in my eye. My switch doesn't see a ton of that voltage load...due to converting the fogs to HID...now it only use the headlight switch as the trigger signal for the ballasts that run the fogs...minimal current draw/load on the switch. Highs are the only Halogen I have at this point...and I've considered relaying them as well. 

The mod is simple. Soldering iron....solder...a piece of sandpaper to clean the contacts up and remove carbon (for your solder to hold) and a sharpie to mark the fork/pin your soldering done...and your good to go. Think I had a hour into it. 

I can find the thread if your interested. 

A newer...longer method came out not too long ago too....involved some rewiring, etc...but supposedly bypasses the switch entirely and reducing load as well. 

Joe


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

just got mine 3k's for $36 cant beat that. i order a set for my girl and my lil bro for xmas but i installed mine and my bro's both kits worked perfect i get him 6k's headlights he needed them for his car 



http://www.hidgeeks.com/H3-XENON-HID-KIT/H3-HID-Conversion-Kit-p28.html


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

^^^ 
what would i need to have the same color as my OEM xenons? 
Bulb color? 6K? 
wattage type? 
ballast type? slim or regular?


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

stock HID's are 4500k I believe...but, depending on their age, they do "DIM" over time...so, if they are old and you buy new...you may not match them exactly.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

The most light output from an HID bulb is 4300k

Any higher than that the light just gets more colorful with less vision generally blue. Below 4300k becomes white then yellowish.

Buy Phillips bulbs - they last longer and are a better quality then others. I think I spent $50 on my set when I looked around.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

bvgoosedd said:


> just got mine 3k's for $36 cant beat that. i order a set for my girl and my lil bro for xmas but i installed mine and my bro's both kits worked perfect i get him 6k's headlights he needed them for his car
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hidgeeks.com/H3-XENON-HID-KIT/H3-HID-Conversion-Kit-p28.html


 Pics of installed kit:thumbup:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Mantvis said:


> ^^^
> what would i need to have the same color as my OEM xenons?
> Bulb color? 6K?
> wattage type?
> ballast type? slim or regular?


yeah, what hesaid.
to the people that have actually installed it in a tt, what did you buy?
pics of the light on??


----------



## DJmart (May 8, 2009)

RabbitGTDguy said:


> pretty simple mod to the headlight switch itself...there is a DIY here somewhere, I can try to locate.
> 
> Discussions have been had in the past about the fog mod to the headlight switch causing the switch to burn up, etc. Personally, I don't see the problem. The Audi/VW headlight switches have been problems for generations now due to poor wiring and NON relaying of the headlights altogether, which puts alot of current through the switch for standard bulbs...
> 
> ...


Where is this new method?


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

think it was posted here...might have been on QW. Would have to search for it. 

IMHO 6k works nicely for me...nice color, but not ruining the light. Above 6k gets very blue/purple...etc... I miss the TT's spread during the winter now that I have to drive the Jeep. Mounted a set of Hella 550's with 100w's, direct wiring and relayed to compensate...does work well. 

re: ballasts. Err? I'd have to check...think my H3 conversion kit were 50w ballasts? Would have to look. I know they are stronger power wise than the OEM ones (which are 40w? again...would have to look back...can't remember off the top of my head).


----------



## jake20bmx (Mar 1, 2012)

I just bought an h3 hid kit for my fogs on my 01 tt but im having trouble with the install my old car had a plug, this has two wires, there is only one wire conecting to the stock bulbs, where do you find the other wire? any help would be great thanks!


----------



## DJmart (May 8, 2009)

jake20bmx said:


> I just bought an h3 hid kit for my fogs on my 01 tt but im having trouble with the install my old car had a plug, this has two wires, there is only one wire conecting to the stock bulbs, where do you find the other wire? any help would be great thanks!


I'm assuming that the wire that goes to the bulb is a power(hot) wire.

The other wire you're looking for is a ground.

Don't take my word for it, go with a multimeter and check.

I have not changed my factory fogs.


----------

